# Help me expand my poetry collection?



## WritingForum (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, could you guys point me to poetry that you think I should read; I have spent the last years studying verse and reading anything I could get my hands on. Here is a list of what I have collected and put on my shelf in the last two years.  (in no real order)

Complete collection of Rumi
Complete collection of Sri Chinmoy
Complete collection of Carl Sandburg *
Complete collection of William Blake
Complete collection of T.S. Eliot *
Complete collection of Edgar Allen Poe *
Complete collection of William Butler Yeats *
Complete collection of Mrs. Browning
Complete collection of William Shakespeare *
Complete collection of John Keats *
Complete collection of Walt Whitman
Complete collection of Rita Dove
e.e. Cummings - 100 selected poems *
Stephen Dunn - Different Hours *
Ted Kooser's - Delights and Shadows
The Harvard Classics (1909ed) English poetry 1 - Chaucer to Gray
The Harvard Classics (1909ed) English poetry 2 - Collins to Fitsgerald
The Harvard Classics (1909ed) - Poems and Songs, Burns.
The Harvard Classics (1909ed) - The Divine Comedy - Dante
The Oxford Book of English verse (Ricks)


I would greatly appreciate it if some of you could say "hey I know of, da da da., and relate it to me. 

Thanks,
wf


----------



## Uriah (Mar 6, 2007)

W.H. Auden and Emily Dickinson.


----------



## WritingForum (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't bring myself to buy a book of "Emily Dickinson" poems. There are times; infact, when I feel she was right about burning them. That feeling doesn't, usually, last long tho'. No, I have pdf's of hers, don't know if I will ever get a book. 

But oh, how could I have not thought or already had W.H. Auden's works. I think I will drive straight out in the morning and punish myself... . (by buy the complete works).


More?


----------



## Uriah (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes I agree, Emily Dickinson is best in small doses. She becomes a bit 'too much' when you read through a whole book of hers. Still, if left in small doses she is a genius.



Here are a few more names which I dredged up through the post inebriated haze this morning.
Robert Bly
Langston Hughes
Wallace Stevens (The Emporer of Ice Cream, I think may be my personal favoroite poem of all time)
William Carlos Williams
Pablo Neruda
Edna Millay

Other than that you already got my all my other favorites. Although the works of Saphos are interesting.


----------



## titocurt (Mar 6, 2007)

I must recommend a very amateur writer which I discovered by accident one day. The JackL writes very real poetry that grabs me and gives me a really good feeling after I've read the book. A thousand Winks of the Sun  By The JackL


----------



## WritingForum (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow, thanks Uriah! 

I am going to go read "The Emporer of Ice Cream" Right now, and then I think I will go out and get  Pablo Neruda's works. I remember one of his poems from the end of a movie called "mind walk," but can't for the life of me think of the title. You wouldn't happen to know, would you?


----------



## Uriah (Mar 6, 2007)

Oops, I spelled it "Emporer", lol I'm stipud. (that one was on purpose)  


No, I've not heard of that movie, but my personal favorite of Neruda's is The Dictators.


----------



## Anarkos (Mar 7, 2007)

James K Baxter.


----------



## red lantern (Mar 7, 2007)

Look for some stuff by *Aleksandr Sergeyevich Pushkin*, I have no idea how much of his stuff is around this days in English. He was a famous Russian poet two of his works are the 'Bronze Horseman' and the 'Stone guest', he is also known for his poem called 'Onegin' which is over 100 pages long. He liked using complex language forms in his poetry and is credited with giving the modern Russian language a bit of a kickstart.

He was a tragic romeo of sorts, a social reformer and died after a duel against his wife's lover (he died too).


----------



## salad days (Mar 14, 2007)

How about some Sylvia Plath, Li Bai, Tu Fu, Yang Lian, Imtiaz Dharker to name a few..


----------



## TinyMachines (Mar 15, 2007)

Dorothy Wordsworth!


----------



## Swift84 (Mar 15, 2007)

Try "A Glass Half Full" by Felix Dennis. I haven't been able to convince any of the other mongoloids here to read it because of the cliched title. However, the collection of poetry itself is anything but conventional. Dennis, to me anyway, is the most talented poet alive.


----------

